# anyone going to be in columbia this weekend?



## JohnnyReb (May 14, 2010)

at the carolina childrens home cook off?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2010)

the top 10 teams are in Myrtle Beach for the Taste
cookoff.  Invitation only.


----------



## BigGQ (May 17, 2010)

The Carolina Childrens Home BBQ cookoff is a great event for a great cause. We try to attend and support each year. However, due to several other factors, my team does not participate as a cooking team. Hate we missed it this year. Wish it would not have conflicted with the MB event.  Hopefully next year will be better.


----------

